# Presnel Kimpembe



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Difensore congolese, naturalizzato francese, classe '95 cresciuto nelle giovanili del PSG, che stasera era al debutto nelle competizioni europee e che ha sfoderato una grande prestazione.

Molto elegante, veloce, sempre concentrato e soprattutto gran personalità. Lo avevo seguito in un paio di amichevoli del PSG quest'estate e già lì aveva fatto vedere buone cose, stasera è stato perfetto.


----------



## Casnop (15 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Difensore congolese, naturalizzato francese, classe '95 cresciuto nelle giovanili del PSG, che stasera era al debutto nelle competizioni europee e che ha sfoderato una grande prestazione.
> 
> Molto elegante, veloce, sempre concentrato e soprattutto gran personalità. Lo avevo seguito in un paio di amichevoli del PSG quest'estate e già lì aveva fatto vedere buone cose, stasera è stato perfetto.



Non lo conoscevo. Veramente notevole, complimenti al PSG e soprattutto a Emery, una partita magnifica della sua squadra contro un Barcellona, ed un Messi, decisamente crepuscolari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Difensore congolese, naturalizzato francese, classe '95 cresciuto nelle giovanili del PSG, che stasera era al debutto nelle competizioni europee e che ha sfoderato una grande prestazione.
> 
> Molto elegante, veloce, sempre concentrato e soprattutto gran personalità. Lo avevo seguito in un paio di amichevoli del PSG quest'estate e già lì aveva fatto vedere buone cose, stasera è stato perfetto.



ieri pazzesco


----------



## VonVittel (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mostruoso ieri. Da vedere se si è esaltato come tutti nel delirio di onnipotenza del PSG, o se è veramente già al livello dei vari Marquinhos e Thiagone. Perché ieri a quei livelli ha giocato


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2018)

Ad un anno di distanza, up


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2018)

Vedremo stasera,esattamente un anno dopo la sua "consacrazione"


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2018)

È esattamente il giocatore che ci servirebbe


----------

